# DisNet /
, .      (   ).  gpon
    399 ,  899  (       ).
 120 /20   150 /50 .
519222  www.vak.com.ua

----------


## derikpro

,   3      .      ,          .          .

----------


## kit

: DisNet

----------

*kit*,     -  ...  -     ,     . *derikpro*,      .        2  ,      -          ( )

----------


## Fokus

DisNet,    ,      .  , ,  ,     .    ,   :)

----------


## alexx76

> DisNet,    ,      .  , ,  ,     .    ,   :)

     ..       ))     ))

----------

,  "         " (  ,   +  99 /).

----------


## alexx76

**,      ?      ..

----------

*alexx76*, .  ()   ...

----------

